# Led lights for my Holder tractor!!!



## Bmsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm looking to replace my flood/ working lights with LED..... I would be looking at purchasing four, and no bigger then 5" what looms should I be looking for? I Really want to light it up.. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The more lumins the better. Look for the biggest you can afford


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I've had good luck with the Auxbeam brand of led lights from Amazon. They get good reviews and are priced really well.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DDM tuning has good deals on big lumen low draw lights. I have bought several for my truck and sidewalk sweeper. 27w led round flood work lights are a great light for the price.
http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Categories/Off-Road-LED/Work-Lamps


----------



## Bmsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

Mr.Markus;2107160 said:


> DDM tuning has good deals on big lumen low draw lights. I have bought several for my truck and sidewalk sweeper. 27w led round flood work lights are a great light for the price.
> http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Categories/Off-Road-LED/Work-Lamps


 thank you!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure what your budget is, but these blow a lot of work lights out of the water, they're not cheap but they can certainly take a beating.
http://www.rigidindustries.com/products/led-lighting/d-series


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

You want to go at least 2500 Lumen's anything less is like a 50 Watt bulb


----------



## Bmsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

Fourbycb;2107559 said:


> You want to go at least 2500 Lumen's anything less is like a 50 Watt bulb


Thank you!! That's what I'm looking for


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I would try the 2000 lumen $38 lights first before spending $200-$400 on a single light. You will be surprised how bright they are for your application. You need to see well not burn the eyes out of everyone coming at you, plus too much light in heavy snow becomes a problem in of itself.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130731


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bmsnow;2107585 said:


> Thank you!! That's what I'm looking for


You're welcome :waving:


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Lifetimeledlights.com. they have dual color white/Amber lights that work great and are nice and bright


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

R&R Yard Design;2107889 said:


> Lifetimeledlights.com. they have dual color white/Amber lights that work great and are nice and bright


I second this. We just bought 4 of these and are impressed with them. This place had a great price too. http://dixie4wheeldrive.com/shop/lights/phantom-sun-3-led-cube-pod/


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought some low profile (2" x6") LED's on Ebay for pretty cheap money.(<$30 for pair) Mostly because f the low amp draw. I was amazed at how bight these are. I am getting another set for the rear. 

In an effort to keep with the low amp drawer I swapped the two yellow flahers for four dual bulb LED truck marker lights. They are plenty bright but I had to ad a conventional one to get enough amp drawer for the flasher to engage.


----------

